# Suspension & Rough Road Question



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

Sorry for the probably dumb question, I'm not a very mechanically-minded woman :-/ I have a Model 3 Performance on order and was worrying about the suspension. I have a very rough road leading to my house (see pics for example). Broken pavement with small radius but pretty deep potholes and no way to avoid all. If I go slow will I be okay? 

I'm sure the tires and rims will be fine going slow but more worried about the undulating and very uneven surface and if that will harm any of the sporty suspension components. 

I would assume it is no different to going up and down high curbs and ridges onto driveways and parking lots when you turn off the road. But wanted to ask for to be safe.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

You'll be fine. I've probably driven my P over 1000 miles of unpaved roads, even logging trails.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

As @FRC notes, you will have no issue. Try not to hit the potholes at high speed for tire protection. And oh yeah, don’t try to drink your Starbucks over this road.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'm much more worried about the wheels and tires than the suspension


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'm much more worried about the wheels and tires than the suspension


Yeah, going slow will prevent tire punctures or cracked rims, but def not prevent them from getting scuffed up.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> Yeah, going slow will prevent *may reduce* tire punctures or cracked rims, but def not prevent them from getting scuffed up.


 FIFY.


----------

